# 66 GTO Radiator Core Support A/C 17 1/2" Question



## Wahoo (Sep 15, 2010)

My Question is will a 1965 Radiator Core Support A/C 17-1/2" fit a 1966 GTO? Also if anyone has a 66 for sale let me know. It is easy to find Repro of the 15 1/2" but they dont make the 17-1/2" for the A/C model.


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

I have my original radiator in my garage that I'd like to get rid of. PM me


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Wahooooooo, the 65 core support won't work in a 66. 66 and 67 will exchange. The AC supports are not reproduced. There are 2 for sale on e-bay. A nice one usually sells for about $400....There is a VERY nice one on e-bay now, the seller wants $600.....a little steep in my opinion. I will try to get you the e-bay item # in a little while..... Eric


----------



## BADMOFO (Dec 27, 2013)

sale the 65 support for big bucks use a 66/67 core cut the bottom lose and lower 2 inches


----------



## Rickster71gto (Dec 20, 2018)

I will buy your 1965 core support 17 1/2 " for A/C if you still have it.
Email me at [email protected]


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Did you look at the date on the last post?


----------

